# 2015 GRCA National Specialty



## Gerry Clinchy

We now have the Optigen Discount Code for the blood clinic at the National Specialty (9/25-10/3/2015).

Discount Code: GNS15
It will be "active" between 9/15 to 10/5/2015 ... so plan ahead and get your online order in before you leave home. Remember to contact me with the info about the dogs you intend to test, and what you will test for each dog. This "master list" helps assure that everyone gets the discount and makes life SO much easier for the on-site volunteers. Use the email address in my signature below. 

Kaye Fuller will be doing blood draws at the Field Tailgate on Sunday evening 9/27. She also has graciously volunteered to do other blood draws by appointment during the Field Trial (which runs Monday 9/28 thru Wed. 9/30). 

Blood draws will also be done by Mike Lappin at the show facilities at the Roberts Center and Roberts Arena. We don't have specific times/dates with regard to those two sites. We anticipate that Mike will be at one or the other site on different days.

Both Kaye and Mike will also be doing blood draws for The Broad Institute cancer research, and the OFA DNA Databank which is used for DNA research by many investigators of inherited diseases in dogs. You can contact me to email you the forms you will need for these DNA donations. It is highly recommended that you fill out the forms in advance!

Golden Retriever Foundation offers this service at no charge! Please donate your dogs' DNA even if you don't need any Optigen testing! 

If you can help by holding dogs and handling paperwork, please let me know, and I will forward your contact information to Mike or Kaye. Please send all this to my email address shown in my signature, so I can keep track of your replies! (I will receive literally hundreds of emails for the blood cliniic, and I need to keep it organized somehow.)

Only 5 months away!


----------



## C Torinus

Please post field trial on Entry Express. Judges, too.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Follow the progress on the host club's website
http://www.goldensrule2015.org/event/field-trial/

Hunt test judges are already posted, so expect that the FT judges will be coming along
http://www.goldensrule2015.org/event/hunt-test/


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Saw this on Facebook. It may explain the delay in posting the judges for the events:


> AKC has changed the requirements for submitting the event application to a shorter period. The applications for everything generally go in at the same time, and delays because of one event may impact the submission and subsequent approval of other events.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Judges are now posted for all the events at the Natl Spec
http://www.goldensrule2015.org/judges/


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

The premiums for the Field Trials, Hunt Tests, and WC/WCX for National are up on Entry Express now. However, entries are not open yet.

According to new AKC regs the hunt test can't open until 3 wks (old reg) was 4 according to entry express. Field Trial will open when AKC approves it.

I got this info from the Facebook page of the GRCA Field Education Committee. So, if you do Facebook, you might want to join that group.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

FYI ... for those interested
2016 Natl Specialty ... California (western region)
2017 National Specialty ... Salisbury, MD (host club: Potomac) (eastern region)
2018 National Specialty ... St. Louis, MO (host club: GRC of Greater St. Louis) (central region)


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Great raffles going on for the National Specialty!

Bob Samios has tickets (500 tickets @ $10 each) for a Simulator and a Launcher. He says (on Facebook) that tickets are selling fast.

Optigen is donating 5 certificates for 25% off ... and one for a FREE prcd test.


----------



## John Robinson

Any information on nice dog friendly RV resorts near the field trial grounds?


----------



## Glenda Brown

Would any Goldens who have an FC and/or AFC titles that will be attending the National Specialty, have your owners please let either Sue George or me know about it. I will check re those that have entered, but we would like to honor all of the Golden Field Champs at the banquet, continuing with a tradition started at the 2013 National Specialty. It is great fun to see the wonderful old retired Champs showing up to be acknowledged by the crowd. They know they are special. 

The DVD featuring all the Goldens who have been Master National Qualifiers (Finalists) will be shown at the hunt test grounds. The DVD featuring all the Golden Field Champs starting in 1935 through the end of July 2015 will be shown at the Field Trial Banquet. Anyone interested in purchasing one of these DVDs, they are available through the GRCA Store and all proceeds go to the Golden Retriever Foundation.

We would love to have some of the conformation judges attend the field trial as they did in 2013. If any of you have any pull in this regard, please use it --- I have a mentor lined up and we will provide, lunch, etc. plus the opportunity to see Goldens whose form is based on their function --- and who also fit the standard. The conformation judges loved it in 2013, and we wrote up their comments, and we would love to have some do it again. [email protected] 

Glenda


----------



## blazengr

The closest RV park/campgrounds to the field trial grounds:

http://caesarcreekstatepark.com/
The campground has 283 shady or sunny spots. Every site offers electric. Each spacious camp site offers a paved pad that can accommodate at a 35 foot trailer or RV, pop-up, tent, or other camping unit, 20 and 30 amp electrical hookups, a picnic table, and a fire ring. Be advised some sites are designated as "tent only" sites. Bath houses, shower houses, water faucets, and waste drains are located throughout the campground. There is a campstore offering firewood, ice, food, and camping supplies. A dump station is available free of charge for campers. 
*ALL CAMPSITES ARE PET FRIENDLY!*


----------



## vScottv

Hi Lesley,
Any info on Maple Grove camp ground? Do they offer full hookups? It looks like Ceasar Creek only offers electric, no water or sewage on site.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## Good Dogs

vScottv said:


> Hi Lesley,
> Any info on Maple Grove camp ground? Do they offer full hookups? It looks like Ceasar Creek only offers electric, no water or sewage on site.
> Thanks for any info.


Caesar Creek does have a few full hook-up sites. The rest have hydrants nearby but not on site water hook up.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Cuyahoga Valley GRC in OH just had to request a waiver for the live flyer in a WCX test. Reason is that "Ohio Department of Natural Resources has denied a shooting permit due to the fact that the State is not allowing live bird transport at this time " Wonder if it's due to the bird flu affecting the chickens?


Sure hope this doesn't last through September!


----------



## FOM

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Great raffles going on for the National Specialty!
> 
> Bob Samios has tickets (500 tickets @ $10 each) for a Simulator and a Launcher. He says (on Facebook) that tickets are selling fast.
> 
> Optigen is donating 5 certificates for 25% off ... and one for a FREE prcd test.



Do you need to be present to win?


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

FOM said:


> Do you need to be present to win?


You'd have to ask someone on their raffle committee. Try the website to find out who's in charge of the raffles.


----------



## blazengr

vScottv said:


> Hi Lesley,
> Any info on Maple Grove camp ground? Do they offer full hookups? It looks like Ceasar Creek only offers electric, no water or sewage on site.
> Thanks for any info.


Unfortunately, I don't know anything about this campground, and internet searches for information have been unfulfilling. 

Ceasar Creek apparently has electric at each site, but not water or sewage. They do have a free dump, and it says that water is available at locations throughout the site: "The campground has 283 shady or sunny spots. Every site offers electric. Each spacious camp site offers a paved pad that can accommodate at a 35 foot trailer or RV, pop-up, tent, or other camping unit, 20 and 30 amp electrical hookups, a picnic table, and a fire ring. Be advised some sites are designated as "tent only" sites. Bath houses, shower houses, water faucets, and waste drains are located throughout the campground. There is a campstore offering firewood, ice, food, and camping supplies. A dump station is available free of charge for campers."


----------



## John Gassner

FOM said:


> Do you need to be present to win?


No, But if you show up, I'll find a dog for you to run!

FYI, it looks like we will be allowed to use live flyers. Pheasants only. ODoA has deemed ducks as taboo due to avian flu. Yes, this means pheasants for all series and all stakes.

John


----------



## kdzlaw

I was wondering how that was going to work with the crackdown on birds - pheasants and water...ugh lol


----------



## John Gassner

Still trying to make ducks an option. Birds with long tails are better than no birds at all.


----------



## blazengr

*Health Clinics for the National Specialty*

From Mary Beth Konesky:

From the 2015 GR National Health Clinic and Seminar committee: 


The National Health Clinics and Seminar Committee has put together some exciting opportunities for you and your golden(s) at this year's GR National. In addition to the annual OFA eye health clinic, we are thrilled to be offering a cardiac ultrasound and/or auscultation clinic provided by none other than Dr Josh Stern, BS, DVM, PhD, DACVIM. Dr Stern, as you may remember, was last year's lecturer at the GR National. His topic of discussion was Silent Aortic Stenosis in the Golden Retriever. 


Additionally we are also very happy to have Dr Lonnie Davis of Troy Animal Hospital as this year's lecturer at our Health seminar. He will be discussing Precise Positioning Technique (TM) for hip radiographs for OFA submission.


Please use the following link for more details on all the health clinics at this year's GR National.Specialty 
http://www.goldensrule2015.org/events/clinics-seminars/
or you can email [email protected]


Please feel free to share. THANK YOU!


Mary Beth Konesky 
Coordinator GR National
Health Clinics and Seminars.
****************************************************************************************************************************

Because of the field schedule, the health clinic schedule and the relative accessibility of the sites, it is very likely that you will be able to get an appointment. Dr Stern is awesome, and will be performing heart exams (with Echo if necessary) on Wednesday and Thursday. Dr Townsend will be doing Pigmentary Uveitis screening Tuesday thru Thursday. Dr Gemensky-Metzler will be performing eye exams on Wednesday. Eye and cardiac exams performed at these clinics will be eligible for the discounted "clinic rate" for OFA submission.

Dr Mike Lappin will be collecting blood samples at the Roberts Centre for Optigen testing as well as OFA DNA bank/Broad Institute, and Dr Kaye Fuller will be collecting samples at the Field Trial Awards Dinner.
*
*

All of this information, as well as information about the Health Education Seminar (Tuesday, Sept 29 at 2 pm and 6:30 pm) can be found at this link:
http://www.goldensrule2015.org/events/clinics-seminars/


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

*2015 GRCA National Specialty

11th Annual CANINE DNA COLLECTION DRIVE
*


The Golden Retriever Foundation needs Canine and Human volunteers at the National Specialty to help with the DNA collection and paperwork.


The Golden Retriever Foundation, GRCA, The Broad Institute, and OFA need Canine volunteers for the National Specialty Canine DNA Drive. Cheek Swab and/or blood samples are needed to populate OFA’s DNA database. Blood samples submitted to The Broad Institute will be used for research in cancer and hereditary diseases.



The Golden Retriever Foundation has authorized funding to pay for the OFA submission fee for Golden Retriever samples collected at “mass collection clinics”. Through this grant from GRF, there will be no fee to the owners for submitting blood or cheek swab samples. There is no charge to donate blood to The Broad Institute.


Optigen samples will also be collected at these times. Optigen testing needs to be ordered prior to the clinics. Contact Gerry Clinchy regarding Optigen test collections. [email protected]



There will also be a clinic set up on Sunday, September 27th, 4:30 – 6:30 PM – just before The Hunt Test Tailgate.



A booth will be set up in the Vendor area, Davis Event Center, during the following hours:

Tues. September 29th, 1PM – 4 PM – Vendor Area, Roberts Center

Wed. September 30th 9 AM – 4 PM – Vendor Area, Roberts Center

Thur. October 1st 9 AM – 4 PM – Vendor Area Roberts Center

Fri. October 2nd 9 AM – 11AM – Vendor Area, Roberts Center





Veterinarians, Technicians, dog holders, paperwork specialists and people to handle label samples are all needed for this continuing effort. We will be teaming up with the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals and The Broad Institute for this effort.



** Special requests ** The Broad Institute would like to update any dogs that have previously submitted samples. They also need samples from any dog with cancer and/or hereditary disease. Their help is of the utmost importance, as well as healthy dogs over 8 years of age without cancer or hereditary disease.



Anyone able to help or willing to donate blood or cheek swabs from their dogs, is urged to contact Mike Lappin at [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]> to let him know. You may download and print consent forms, to bring with you, The link is: http://tinyurl.com/kksrp2x<http://tinyurl.com/kksrp2x>


Even if you can donate one hour of your time you will be assisting with this valuable research tool.



You and your dog can make a difference.


----------



## blazengr

Hey Gerry: When I talked to Kaye last week she was talking about doing the collections before the Field Trial Awards dinner, only because she didn't know where she would be able to do it easily at the Tail Gate event. You might want to check with her. I am sure she would be willing to do it at either place, as necessary, but that was the last I heard.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

blazengr said:


> Hey Gerry: When I talked to Kaye last week she was talking about doing the collections before the Field Trial Awards dinner, only because she didn't know where she would be able to do it easily at the Tail Gate event. You might want to check with her. I am sure she would be willing to do it at either place, as necessary, but that was the last I heard.


Update on this!

To accommodate as many field people as possible, both Kaye Fuller and Mike Lappin will be at the
Field Tailgate Dinner on Sunday night, 9/27
AND ALSO at the
Field Trial Banquet on Wednesdday, 9/30

It will be hard to count on Kaye for blood draws during the events due to her busy schedule helping & running dogs.

Please contact either Kaye or Mike Lappin ([email protected]) if you can lend a hand holding dogs, shuffling paper, etc.

Please, guys, contact me to get your dogs on the "master list" ... Kaye and Mike have been donating their time to these projects since 2008 for Optigen testing & even longer for the research projects ... let's help them out by making it easier for them.

We have to put a "master list" in the shipments of samples. I prepare these for Kaye & Mike based on the dogs who sign up. It saves them time & confusion when I can give them accurate lists in advance. This master list helps assure that every dog who participates gets the proper discount and allows us to make sure that all samples actually DO get to Optigen.

We need you on the master list even if you will not attend the Specialty, and will send your samples direct to Optigen!

You can also participate in the OFA DNA databank and Broad Institute cancer research FREE! All costs for these samples are courtesy of the Golden Retriever Foundation.

Just contact me via the email address below and I can give you all info on costs of Optigen testing and send you the forms for the research work (best if you fill those forms out in advance). We do not usually keep a list of the dogs who will participate in the DNA donations for research ... however, if you are going to do Optigen testing, it can be helpful for Kaye and Mike to know they will need more blood from your dog for that, so please do mention it when you sign up for your Optigen testing, and I will make a note of that as well.

If you have young pups along who won't be getting Optigen testing ... you can still have those youngsters participate in the DNA donations.

DO NOT use the RTF PM feature!! I can ONLY keep this stuff organized by using my regular email (shown in my signature) as we usually deal with 50-70 participants getting 100-200 different DNA tests!

BTW ... other breeds can participate in the Optigen clinic *IF *they are physically present & their samples can be sent with our bulk shipment. Other breeds can NOT participate by sending direct samples. Since some of you may have Labs that need RD or prcd-PRA testing, you can do that through this clinic if they are along for the ride. If you have questions, contact me.


----------



## mostlygold

I saw the post on National page about only having pheasant flyers for WCX and dead birds for all other stakes. Are we still using dead pheasants in the water?


----------



## blazengr

mostlygold said:


> I saw the post on National page about only having pheasant flyers for WCX and dead birds for all other stakes. Are we still using dead pheasants in the water?


The bird situation is complicated. Anyone that has questions would be best to contact Rob Bedford, as he is dealing with this issue on a daily basis. [email protected]


----------



## blazengr

The 2015 GRCA National Special Field Trial closes TONIGHT! If you are going to bring a puppy, please enter via EE. We know there are more than 10 puppies out there that want to come out and play.


----------



## John Gassner

mostlygold said:


> I saw the post on National page about only having pheasant flyers for WCX and dead birds for all other stakes. Are we still using dead pheasants in the water?



The current position is to use dead birds. Pheasants on land and ducks on water. Pheasant flyer only for WCX.


----------



## John Robinson

Are other field trials in the area also limited to all dead birds? I've never heard of such a thing except in Canada.


----------



## Becky Mills

Oops. Guess who completely forgot about the field trial tailgate? Yeah, I'm that person. I don't guess there's anything I can do at this point, huh?


----------



## blazengr

Yes, John, they are. This has been a very crazy situation to work through, believe me.


----------



## Good Dogs

Becky Mills said:


> Oops. Guess who completely forgot about the field trial tailgate? Yeah, I'm that person. I don't guess there's anything I can do at this point, huh?


Hey Becky - You're not alone. If we can't get in you can join Macy and me in the parking lot. We'll have our own party.


----------



## Becky Mills

Thanks Bob!


----------



## John Robinson

Good Dogs said:


> Hey Becky - You're not alone. If we can't get in you can join Macy and me in the parking lot. We'll have our own party.


Is there a deadline for the dinners? I usually sigh up when we arrive, is it too late? I didn't see anything on EE.


----------



## Beverly Burns

There were rsvp forms in the May-June issue but check the web site at www.goldensrule2015.org. Patty McCabe just called me this afternoon to get number for dinners from judges.


----------



## Beverly Burns

I have her phone number if you need it.


----------



## Becky Mills

Hey, I'm thinking the parking lot tailgate sounds pretty good - Bob, Macy and John Robinson! I might stick with that.


----------



## blazengr

Dates and Times for GRCA National Specialty Health Clinics and Educational Seminars 
Mark your calenders!! Don’t miss out!! All events being held at the Roberts Center unless otherwise noted**
Cardiac (ultrasound &/or auscultation) Clinic Wed – Thur 9a – 4p WALK IN
OFA Eye Clinic Wed 9a-4p WALK- IN
PU Clinic Tues 12-4 Wed, Thur 9-4 PRE-REGISTER [email protected]
DNA/Optigen Clinic WALK-IN
Sun 9/27 4:30 – 6:30p **Hunt Test Headquarters 301 Batson Rd Wilmington, Oh 
Tues 9/29 9a-4p 
Wed. 9/30 9a– 4p 
Thur 10/1 9a – 4 p 
Fri 10/2 9a – 11a
Optigen Testing Clinic
Info same as DNA Blood Draw clinic 
Optigen testing MUST be purchased BEFORE the start of clinic 
Info: [email protected]
More info specific to DNA/Optigen clinichttp://www.goldensrule2015.org/dna-volunteers/
Breeder’s Education Monday 12:30 pm
Health Education Seminar Tues 9/29 2 pm and 6:30 pm
Junior Handling Seminar Wed 6 pm -9:30p
Judges Education Seminar Wed 9/30 6 pm -9:30 pm
Field Training for Newbies Thur 10/1 9:00 am
All additional information can be found on the National website at
http://www.goldensrule2015.org/events/clinics-seminars/


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

*OPTIGEN DNA TESTING CLINIC

The discount code became active on 9/15 ... so you can place your online orders now. Then you bring those forms with you to the Specialty as they go in the shipping box with your blood sample.

Blood draw and shipping are complimentary from Golden Retriever Foundation.

There will be collection at the Field Tailgate on Sunday night AND ALSO at the Welcome Dinner on Monday night. If anyone can pitch in to hold dogs and shuffle paper, you will be appreciated. Both Mike Lappin and Kaye Fuller should be there to draw blood.


**You need to get your dogs' names on the "master list" for DNA testing. Send me an email at the address shown in my signature, and I will send you a pdf file with the information you need. 

At this point, I only have 4 dogs on the "master list" for the Field Tailgate location. Past experience is that at least double that number will magically appear 

It makes for more confusion and work for Kaye and Mike if they don't know you're going to be showing up ... and the master list also helps assure that all discounts will be properly applied.

I can also provide you with the pdf forms to participate in the Golden Retriever Foundation research projects. There is no charge for this. This includes The Broad Institute cancer research and the OFA DNA repository (from which researchers will be able to withdraw DNA samples for their research in various canine diseases).

If you have questions about any of this, or which tests you need for your dogs, just email me. I must do this through regular email ... NOT PMs ... so that I can keep track of all of this for my spreadsheet.

Really appreciate your cooperation to help this run as smoothly as possible.*


----------



## blazengr

*Field trial information*

To all 2015 GRCA National Specialty Field Trial competitors:

At this time, we are planning for the Field Trial headquarters to be located at Holly Hills Golf Course on Monday and Tuesday, and then moving to Dale Stokes Raspberry Farm for Wednesday. Please be aware that the drive time between these sites is approximately 20 minutes. 

We anticipate that Holly Hills will be used principally for land, while most of the water will be done at Stokes. The site of each subsequent series will be announced during call-backs. Communication between the marshals and our exhibitors is going to be key in ensuring a smooth-running field trial, therefore we will be asking all handlers to provide a contact phone number when you check in.

If you have dogs entered in the WC/WCX on Monday, please make every attempt to run those dogs first (both land and water) UNLESS you are one of the first 20 or so dogs in the Qual or the Amateur. Arrowhead Pheasant and Clinton County Farms and Sportsman's Association are both approximately 30-35 minutes from Holly Hills.

If you have any other conflicts during the field trial, please let us know as soon as possible. We will attempt to facilitate a solution that will allow you to be where you need to be, when you need to be there, but we can not help you if we don't know about it.

The Field Trial Chair (John Gassner) and Secretary (Lesley Albin) will make every attempt to send call-backs to RTF, the GRCA FEC Facebook page, and the National Specialty results coordinator (Karen deCordova) for publishing to the Yahoo! group. However, if you ever have a question regarding a site or call-backs, please contact John or Lesley.

If you are going to be in the area on Friday, Sept 25, please support our gracious hosts at Holly Hills. The restaurant will be offering an "all you can eat" cod dinner. The restaurant will also be open for lunch on Monday and Tuesday, and we encourage everyone to thank the owners of the property.

Holly Hills Golf Club
4966 U.S. 42
Waynesville, OH 45068

Dale Stokes Raspberry Farm Llc
3182 Center Rd
Wilmington, OH 45177

Thanks!

John Gassner Lesley Albin
314-443-7100 314-691-5870


----------



## twall

It is nice to see some of the trial will be at the Stokes farm. It has been a long time since I have been there. I use to train, hunt and fish there. My kids have caught bucket loads of bluegills from the ponds. Dale and his son Mark are good men. If someone reads this and bumps into them tell them I say hi.

Tom Wall


----------



## blazengr

As a clarification, the Open, Amateur, and Qual will all start with Dog #47. The rotations will be announced as soon as I get them from the Judges.


----------



## blazengr

Sorry everyone. I am having trouble uploading the images from my phone, and couldn't get it to load at all from the trial site last night. The Qual will start their water at Stokes Berry Farm this morning. The Rotation is 47-65-11.

1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 12, 13, 16, 19, 20, 23, 24, 26, 27, 28, 30, 33, 34, 35, 36, 40, 42, 43, 44, 46, 47, 49, 50, 51, 55, 58, 59, 62, 64, 65, 66, 67, 72


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee

Thanks Lesley! I'm at my desk at work, not being there is like torture.


----------



## blazengr

The Open will start at 8:00 am at Holly Hills for the Second series.

The Amateur will start at 8:00 am at Stokes Berry Farm.

The Qual has 8 dogs left to run in the 4th series, and will start at 8:00 am at Stokes Berry Farm.

The Derby has 5 dogs left to run in the 3rd series, and will start at 8:00 at Clinton County Farmer's & Sportsman's Association. A 4th series is planned, and will also be at CCFSA.


----------



## Diane Brunelle

the qual had 21 back to the water marks....5 6 13 16 19 20 23 26 30 34 40 42 43 44 46 47 55 58 59 64 72. They still have 7 dogs to run in the morning.


----------



## byounglove

Ernie Hawkins got 2nd in the qual with Hawk!! Congrats!!


----------



## vScottv

any other placements?


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Qualifying Results:


#34 - BRAVHART KC RUN FOR THE BORDER SH QA2 - Fuller
#46 - TOPBRASS HAWKS BLACKHAWK - Hawkins
#44 - LIGHTNINGBOLTS JEEBSASAURUS REX *** - Sagan/Van Eimeren/Dillow
#43 - ADIRONDAC HOCUS POCUS MH ** - Lantiegne


RJAM - #64 - HURRICANE CREEK’S MARATHON MAN ** UDX OM MH - Smith
JAMS:
#5 - SMOKINGOLD MAX Q MAVERICK - Whiteley/Gassner
#6 - WYNWOODS WILD CARD CDX MH ** - Schulte
#16 - FIREMARK GUNSMOKE’S LAWMAN - Richard
#20 - STORM WARNINGS HOMETOWN GIRL THUNDERSTRUCK ** - Otterness/Otterness
#23 -AMBERTRAIL’S NORTHERN LIGHTS CD MH ** - Brunelle
#26 - DUSO’S PHOENIX OF TEMAIR MH ** - Lokey
#30 - TOPBRASS CITY LIMITS MH - Swift
#40 - HIGH TIMES BIG DOG DADDY ** CDX MH - Miner
#42 - WILDWING FORCE MAJEURE MH - Manion
#47 - RIPPLING RUN ALLIE ALLIE IN FREE ** MH - Willbond
#55 - TOPBRASS FORGET THE REST ** - Otterness

Thanks to Ann Strathern for providing the results.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Derby Results


#8 - DUSO’S TRICKY DICKY - Lokey
#13 - TURBO FLASH DRAGON CD SH - Rubrecht
#15 - MAJESTIC CRIMSON TETRARCH OF ROSE SH - Ellis
#4 - GINGROCKS ORIGINAL IRON LADY JH SH - Curry
RJAM - #3 - BRASSFIRE ECHO OF SCANDIA - Newell
JAM -
#14 - THUNDERSTRUCK’S WHOLE LOTTA ROSIE - Otterness
#16 - GINGROCKS SIR BONAVOX JH SH - Curry
#18 - FIRESIDE MILLPOND SOMETHINGROYAL - Johnson
#22 - TOPBRASS CHIQUITA - Mertens


unofficial of course - thanks to Ann Strathern for providing


----------



## wayne anderson

Any amateur, open results?


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Nancy Pals and Gibbs won the Am! Chris VanEimeren and Doc 2nd. (from Facebook).

That's all I've got at this point.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Here they are:
Amateur
Amateur Results




#27 - HERON HILLS BOSS MAN - Pals
#31- LIGHTNINBOLTS DUCK DOCTOR MH ***
#11 - FC AFC NO TIME TO PAWS SH - Fuller
#10 - TOPBRASS LIBERTY BELLE III CD MH - Johnson


RJAM - #35
JAMS:
#1 - TOPBRASS FIRESTORM - Erhardt/Cheatham
#4 - WHERE THERE’S SMOKE THERE’S FIRE - Staszko
#9 - TOPBRASS LIGHTNIN STRIKES GOLD ***
#21 - THINGS THAT ARE RED FOR 500 - Talley/Robinson
#23 - INDIAN CREEK MAJESTIC CRIMSON ROSE MH - Ellis
#32 - THISTLE ROCKS RED IKE MH *** QA-2 - Lane
#37 - AFC THE SUNDAY SWIMMER - Bandel/Wall
#51 - MACH EMELINE’S JEWEL OF THE NILE UD MH ** - Hilderbrandt
#57 - AFC SPECIAL TOUCHS SATCHACRAZY BAILEY MAE MH ***
#60 - REDD MAN - Heye


unofficial, of course - provided by Ann Strathern and announced at the FT banquet.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Open Results:
Open Results
1 - #46 - Thunderstruck Like None Otter *** MH
2. #13 - Fire In The Sky - Staszko
3. #2 - Redd Man - Heye
4. #24 - Topbrass Liberty Belle III CD MH - Johnson/Johnson


RJAM - #36 - AFC Special Touchs Satchacrazy BaileyMae MH *** - Skochenski
JAM - #37 - Thistle Rocks Red Ike MH *** QA-2 - Lane


These were announced at the FT dinner tonight!


----------



## Rainmaker

Congrats, Benita and Otter and Tom & Ike!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

congrats to all the amazing dogs and handlers!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

There is still time to sign up for Optigen testing and participation in the GRF research work DNA collections. (OFA DNA repository & Broad Institute cancer research)


If you are at the National, you can participate in both. If you need info, contact me at [email protected] You can use your smart phone to place your online order, and Mike Lappin should have pre-printed forms at his booth for the "hard copy" needed to go with the shipment of samples. He usually has a portable printer with him, so you might be able to print to that from your smart phone?


If you are at home, you can send DNA samples to Optigen from home, after ordering your tests online at their website.


In both cases, I STILL need your info for the "Master List" for the Optigen testing. Please! do this for the Master List ... it will assure you get your discount and makes life MUCH easier for everyone.


----------



## Judy Chute

hotel4dogs said:


> congrats to all the amazing dogs and handlers!


....what Barbs says!!!


----------



## John Gassner

Why is this a sticky? Seems so last year.


----------

